# The boat rigging is coming right along



## j_seph (Mar 22, 2011)

Thanks to my welder Doodleflop we are getting there. Got shift and throttle cable connected to kicker engine and ran to steering column. Got all might light brackets done, lights mounted, and working on wiring. Hope to be able to try her out by the next weekend. Just not enough hours in the day after working all day. Thinking about changing my team name from Tram Hold EM Hook to team Backwards Mullet. Business in the rear and party in the front. Still got most of my rod holders(10 I believe) around the back and my light bars come off with lights on em and the back 30 inches of the deck comes off. Hopefully my boat can handle doing double duty.


----------



## Bowfisher (Mar 22, 2011)

Looking good!  Time to hit the water now!


----------



## Michael (Mar 22, 2011)

Yeap, all you need now is some carp blood to help camo the floor.


----------



## j_seph (Mar 22, 2011)

at least if my kicker rig don't work out I can throw the trolling motor on the front. Heck use both of em I could pull some slick sideways manuvers lol


----------



## Tarbaby 212 (Mar 22, 2011)

Thats right.


----------



## donald-f (Mar 23, 2011)

What are you fishing at night for if you are that afraid of the dark?
That is enough light to light up a baseball stadium!   LOL


----------



## bullardsls1 (Mar 23, 2011)

donald-f said:


> What are you fishing at night for if you are that afraid of the dark?
> That is enough light to light up a baseball stadium!   LOL



We stick em with the lights on


----------



## j_seph (Mar 23, 2011)

donald-f said:


> What are you fishing at night for if you are that afraid of the dark?
> That is enough light to light up a baseball stadium! LOL


Afraid of the dark When we go catfishing we have one small light and stay out all night. Those lights I put on there is so that carp/gar can see the dinner plate(makes force feeding them lots easier that way)


----------



## hatchrooster (Mar 24, 2011)

Look's good.Now all's you need to do is put some rod holders on the front of that thing.


----------



## Unicoidawg (Mar 24, 2011)

Looks good Joe. Them carp won't be able to hide from ya now, but ya still gotta hit'em.


----------



## j_seph (Mar 24, 2011)

Unicoidawg said:


> Looks good Joe. Them carp won't be able to hide from ya now, but ya still gotta hit'em.


 Or ride around the club boundary and shoot some deer


----------



## Unicoidawg (Mar 24, 2011)

It will be brite enough huh.....


----------



## donald-f (Mar 25, 2011)

You will need to install a Ga. Power meter on that pole.


----------



## red tail (Mar 25, 2011)

Looking good man!!!!!


----------



## MDL (Mar 25, 2011)

whered you get them lights?  That rig looks good


----------



## j_seph (Mar 25, 2011)

mdl said:


> whered you get them lights? That rig looks good


 Thanks
http://www.e-conolight.com/floods/small/small-quartz/e-cf3q301z.html


----------



## MDL (Mar 26, 2011)

thanks, those look perfect


----------



## doodleflop (Apr 16, 2011)

Well tonight is the big night for the test run. I'm still frustrated about my crooked steps but they'll work lol. Hopefully well have pictures to post tomorrow.


----------



## Unicoidawg (Apr 16, 2011)

Look like ya done a good job welding that badboy up flop........ Maybe you boys wil have some luck this evening.


----------



## doodleflop (Apr 16, 2011)

Thanks unicoidawg. But you know how it is as a welder and fabricator I'm very conscience about my work it looks good. We did our best with what we had. I'm proud of it and am very glad Joe did all the steering and throttle work I think it'll all go great tonight. He just added our fish barrel today. Were ready I think


----------



## j_seph (Apr 16, 2011)

If you'd hurry your butt up and get here we could find out if it's sink or swim before it gets dark and something gets me


----------



## Michael (Apr 16, 2011)

At least if it floats tonight in all this wind... It'll pass muster.


----------



## howie_r (Apr 16, 2011)

Good luck guys I hope it does great. I see all these people with these steel grates and decks built where do you buy the steel from?


----------



## j_seph (Apr 17, 2011)

Got my steel from steelmart

Well, big engine wouldn't crank. The little kicker cranked 2nd pull and we ran it from 8 till 1 am and did a little shooting but no sticking. We even found one 30lb looking carp with nothing but his head sticking out of the grass playing you can't see me or he was saying you can't stick me. We have just a few bugs to work out but that little kicker pushe the 19' skiff with 2 of us, a youngun, and 180lb generator at 6-7mph. You can just about hold the nose of the boat in one spot and spin the back end all the way around with the front not moving. We were as shallow as a foot and straight through grass and underwater bushes as well.


----------



## JpEater (Apr 17, 2011)

What size kicker did you go with? Most people would be surprised how well a 5hp Tohatsu will push a big ol' 2072 boat. It don't take a big kicker to do a good job.


----------



## j_seph (Apr 17, 2011)

It's a 7.5


----------

